# User manual/shop manual



## VintageYamaha

Anyone know where I can find a manual and/or shop manual for the older Yamahas? I know that they were available on-line, but all the links I found were dead.

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Hill

I went poking around on the Yamaha Canada website and here's what I found in their frequently asked questions section. A long shot at best seeing as how they quit making them for North America for a while, but you never know. 

Q. Where can I find technical publications for my Yamaha?

A. Visit any authorized Yamaha dealer. To ensure the fastest possible service, be sure to have your complete model and serial number handy.

Here's the phone number for the district office:
Yamaha Canada (Quebec branch)
(450) 641-2602


----------



## mrplow

I've got the sevice and owners manuals I found a few weeks ago but they are in RAR files and I have no clue how to send them?? Any idea?


----------



## mrplow

I believe I got them from yamaha snowblower fan club web site.Search for a thread named manuals,manusls,manuals.

Jamie


----------



## Shryp

Rar is another form of zip. Sometimes they are split into more than one part though. I use 7zip, but winrar was the original program. 7zip is free, winrar you are suppose to pay for.


----------



## VintageYamaha

Excellent, you can perhaps send it to me as an attachment via email?

I tried searching the Yamaha fan club forum and the link was not working anymore, which led me to ask over here.

7zip works great for those type of archives.

I'm going to have to disassemble my carb and clean it. Engine is not running right. All the info is going to come in handy.


----------



## mrplow

Ok I think I figured that out??? I hope you get it.I had to use 7zip and google drive to send such a large file.Let me know if you get it.

Jamie.


----------



## VintageYamaha

10-4 roger that! Printing those manuals as I type. Thanks a lot! If anybody else needs them, I can also now pass them along.

Cheers!


----------



## db9938

Is there a chance that I could get a copy of those files?

Do they, by chance, cover the YS 240 TB?


----------



## VintageYamaha

db9938 said:


> Is there a chance that I could get a copy of those files?
> 
> Do they, by chance, cover the YS 240 TB?


Sure, give me your email and I can send it to you.


----------



## db9938

PM sent.


----------



## VintageYamaha

File sent to your email. Let me know if it all works out for you.


----------



## db9938

Well, I didn't find any model specific to the YS 240. I certainly I appreciate the files, if anything I can get the general ideas of how other models are trend. 

I do find it interesting that there is next to nothing, with regards to manuals, on the YS 240. Maybe it's a situation that it's so simple, that they are not needed....?

I can tell you from my perspective, with a YS 240 apart on the bench, it may be straight forward but there a lot of moving parts, shims, and bearings.


----------



## VintageYamaha

db9938 said:


> Well, I didn't find any model specific to the YS 240. I certainly I appreciate the files, if anything I can get the general ideas of how other models are trend.
> 
> I do find it interesting that there is next to nothing, with regards to manuals, on the YS 240. Maybe it's a situation that it's so simple, that they are not needed....?
> 
> I can tell you from my perspective, with a YS 240 apart on the bench, it may be straight forward but there a lot of moving parts, shims, and bearings.


Your snowblower is also known as the Yamaha Ricky if I'm not mistaken. There was talk about someone not sharing the Ricky snowblower manual on another Yamaha snowblower user group. And yes, it is not THAT straightforward because I heard that it has some sort of semi hydrostatic transmission unlike your regular vintage yamahas which have a friction disk.


----------



## db9938

VintageYamaha said:


> Your snowblower is also known as the Yamaha Ricky if I'm not mistaken. There was talk about someone not sharing the Ricky snowblower manual on another Yamaha snowblower user group. And yes, it is not THAT straightforward because I heard that it has some sort of semi hydrostatic transmission unlike your regular vintage yamahas which have a friction disk.


I read through those very same threads. They became quite ugly. And yes, it was marketed as the Ricky. There is even a label on the dashboard that states "Ricky."

That said the actual transmission appears to be quite small, as compared to the case. I'll send you some pics to show you what I found was the fault with my new-to-me Ricky. It was not what I was expecting, even after looking at the exploded diagrams.

On edit: well I guess I can't send pics without using a third party. Check you email.


----------



## CaptainFitz

Hi VintageYamaha and everyone! I am new to the forum, and have had my YS624 for quite a few years. My friction disk peeled off the metal wheel about 7 years ago now, and at the time was in need of it (big snow dump on way and no local sources) so i used Gorilla Glue to re attach the rubber to metal on the disk. Has been running perfectly off of that until last weekend, when it again separated. So i sourced a new one and now need to change the disk. I was hoping to get a copy of the manual so i can see how it is done, unless anyone has any advice on it. some of the other forums there were questions, but no real answers, so a manual would be helpful. let me know if you would be ok sharing it!

I love my YS624, been an amazing machine!


----------



## YSHSfan

CaptainFitz said:


> Hi VintageYamaha and everyone! I am new to the forum, and have had my YS624 for quite a few years. My friction disk peeled off the metal wheel about 7 years ago now, and at the time was in need of it (big snow dump on way and no local sources) so i used Gorilla Glue to re attach the rubber to metal on the disk. Has been running perfectly off of that until last weekend, when it again separated. So i sourced a new one and now need to change the disk. I was hoping to get a copy of the manual so i can see how it is done, unless anyone has any advice on it. some of the other forums there were questions, but no real answers, so a manual would be helpful. let me know if you would be ok sharing it!
> 
> I love my YS624, been an amazing machine!


You probably don't need it at this point but here is some info.
 Yamaha 624/828 Service Manual info .
Look at the bottom of the second post there are 2 attachments, the info is there.


----------



## gmark

VintageYamaha said:


> 10-4 roger that! Printing those manuals as I type. Thanks a lot! If anybody else needs them, I can also now pass them along.
> 
> Cheers!


Am I able to get a copy of the YS624 snowblower service Manuel from you?
Email address: [email protected]

Thank you

Mark Ebert


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Mark

You might PM him with an email address as it's likely to be needed to send the PDF file.


.


----------

